# Quarantine and enclosure boundaries



## mitchellr (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi all! I want to ask about quarantine. How long do you normally quarantine your new tortoise before introducing it to the existing group?? 

Also, i know that tortoises of different species shouldnt be kept in one enclosure, therefore if an X species' enclosure is put next to an Y species' enclosure (outdoor enclosure), would it be enough to stop any interspecies cross contamination of diseases?


Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 4, 2014)

Some people have trays of some sort of sanitizer liquid that you step in before stepping into another habitat. I have used a 'shared' fence at times, but put a solid piece of plywood on it so there were no open spaces. I believe most 'germs' are either airborne, and have a short out-of-the-host life, or contact through feces or bodily fluids.


----------



## mitchellr (Jun 4, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Some people have trays of some sort of sanitizer liquid that you step in before stepping into another habitat. I have used a 'shared' fence at times, but put a solid piece of plywood on it so there were no open spaces. I believe most 'germs' are either airborne, and have a short out-of-the-host life, or contact through feces or bodily fluids.


Then it would also mean that you cant use same containers or tools to care the tortoises of different species right? Because what i think is that if different tortoises enclosures are just next to one another then whats the difference? They will somehow accidentally be in contact (either it's airborne diseases or even from the substrates that got poured with rains)


----------

